# Forum trouble



## Steff (Jun 16, 2013)

Has it just been me who could not get in here for 5 hours


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

This has been reported to dun staff - they`'ve Ben having problems with the server.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 16, 2013)

Thought it was just me and my phone playing with me!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

Diabetes UK

On sisters kindle!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 16, 2013)

Another one having problems


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2013)

Diabetes UK staff have been made aware, and are working on it. 

Server trouble at weekend is not a great combination - sorry!

I was away from internet for past 2 days, busy representing an expedition and a conservation charity at a natural history society exhibition, so only just become aware of problems. I hope no-one will be offended if I say that it was wonderful to be completely unaware of anyone else's diabetes (except remembering the lad in my group in South Greenland 1992) for a couple of days


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad we're back online today.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2013)

I had problems yesterday but as I was busy decided to leave it to see what happens


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

Things appear to be back to normal again now - hope those aren't famous last words!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Things appear to be back to normal again now - hope those aren't famous last words!



Oh No they aren't.

Database Error Database error 
The database has encountered a problem. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.diabetessupport.co.uk home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

The www.diabetessupport.co.uk forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Donald (Jun 16, 2013)

Still having Problems logging in takes forever  to log in and Same as pumper sue also Getting Database Error Database error 
 The database has encountered a problem.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

Donald said:


> Still having Problems logging in takes forever  to log in and Same as pumper sue also Getting Database Error Database error
> The database has encountered a problem.



Yup, sorry guys - still happening.


----------



## David H (Jun 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Yup, sorry guys - still happening.



I thought the forum was unusually quite this weekend, now I know.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2013)

Still super slow. I was thinking about changing computer & this was happening ???  Old bess might be ok next week


----------



## pav (Jun 16, 2013)

Donald said:


> Still having Problems logging in takes forever  to log in and Same as pumper sue also Getting Database Error Database error
> The database has encountered a problem.





Same here, worked ok this morning, this afternoon taken ages to get on and view a topic, then get the data base error


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2013)

yay back at last , blimey someones been tampering


----------



## David H (Jun 16, 2013)

I sent a photo to the Gallery and PM'd Alan or at least I thought I had, so it looks like they never went through.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 17, 2013)

Just to confirm I'm having forum problems today:
logging in/out
clicking on things and it takes ages to get onto the page you want to be on etc etc
trying to post replies
previewing posts


----------



## shambles (Jun 17, 2013)

You're not alone Whiskysmum!

I am guessing the problems are continuing - just takes a bit of patience to read and write things!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been having trouble getting online at all over the weekend so only just saw this. I'm having trouble with the site today as well. keep getting a "Database Error" message.

Glad it's being dealt with.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2013)

Definitely still seems to be having an issue!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 17, 2013)

It would be helpful if we could have some idea of what the problem is, and when it's likely to be fixed.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 17, 2013)

All the info I have is that there is a problem with the server, but what the issue actually is, I'm afraid I can't tell you. Nor do I have any clear idea when it will be fixed. Sorry.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2013)

Was having withdrawl sytems !!   Pleased someone has worked hard & got it fixed.  Well done who ever you are (prob Northy)


----------



## FM001 (Jun 17, 2013)

tried unsuccessfully for 2 days, good to see the forum back up and running


----------



## KateR (Jun 17, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Was having withdrawl sytems !!   Pleased someone has worked hard & got it fixed.  Well done who ever you are (prob Northy)



Me too Hobie. I'm glad everything is back to normal.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 18, 2013)

KateR said:


> Me too Hobie. I'm glad everything is back to normal.



It's very slow again this morning


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 18, 2013)

Eventually I've got onto the forum after having problems this morning  
- typed forum name in on google and the page wouldn't open up
- couldn't log in
- everything going very slowly


----------



## MeganN (Jun 18, 2013)

Forum seems fine on my computer but not fine at all from my phone


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 18, 2013)

Extremely slow for me today, even with snazzy new laptop ...


----------



## Rivki061 (Jun 18, 2013)

I tried and failed to get on  a few times yesterday and even today it's quite slow but never mind!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm missing my forum "fix"!  Still not back to normal I don't think.....


----------



## newbs (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the first time I've managed to get further than the homepage since Saturday.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 18, 2013)

Update: It seems the 'fixit' guy is away just now but we have a call in to another tech and are waiting for an answer from them. It's very frustrating, I know but please bear with us.


----------



## Donald (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope this problem does not put off potential Forum members


----------



## Highlander (Jun 18, 2013)

This is the first time I have been able to get on for several days.  I did log on then it threw me off.  Now back again.    Hope they manage to sort it soon.

Sounds like the database need compressing and the server rebooted!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2013)

Fingers Double crossed its fixed !!!   The boffin wants a pat on the back


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 18, 2013)

Donald said:


> Hope this problem does not put off potential Forum members




I've been thinking the same, it would be such a shame as it's such a good/helpful forum


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2013)

Give the Boffin a pat on the back. Cos he does


----------



## Redkite (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like he's switched it off and on again . We're back in business......


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2013)

yay im back nt been able to get on since yest morn


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 18, 2013)

Woohoo you're back!


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Woohoo you're back!



partyyyy time


----------



## Mark T (Jun 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> partyyyy time


/me dumps a box of party crackers on the table


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2013)

Things do seem to have returned to normal, hope that remains the case!


----------



## shambles (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally mine is better this morning - crossing my fingers it stays better


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 19, 2013)

Just to confirm that so far so good, everything seems fine, long may it continue, I miss our forum when it's not working properly. Thank you to Mr Fix It Person


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been informed that the ISP asked for the server to be kept running in its 'wonky' state so that more data about the problem could be collected. Hopefully, that means it won't happen again, or will at least be dealt with more quickly.


----------

